# Pedale wechseln, Rechts- oder Linksgewinde?



## schokokeks (16. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

Ich möchte gerne an meinem Stevens S7 Elite die Pedale wechseln. 
Jetzt bekomme ich aber das Gewinde nicht auf. Also lieber nochmal vergewissern, in welche Richtung dreht man auf?

danke & gruss
Kerstin


----------



## Pilatus (16. Januar 2004)

Wenn du auf dem Rad sitztst: rechtes Pedal richtig rum (Rechtsgewinde, Uhrzeigersinn), linkes Pedal falsch rum (Linksgewinde, gegen den Uhrzeiger).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluetoons (16. Januar 2004)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du auf dem Rad sitztst: rechtes Pedal richtig rum (Rechtsgewinde, Uhrzeigersinn), linkes Pedal falsch rum (Linksgewinde, gegen den Uhrzeiger).


also in deinem Fall rechts gegen Uhrzeigersinn zum aufmachen und links umgekehrt...!

event. ein bischen Kriechoel einwirken lassen und spaeter probieren. Es gibt auch lange Maulschluessel mit denen es besser geht
ciao


----------



## SteffenScott (16. Januar 2004)

rechts rechts gewinde
links linksgewinde
hatte da heute beim innenlager aus und einbaun auch so meine probleme


----------



## Pilatus (17. Januar 2004)

bluetoons schrieb:
			
		

> also in deinem Fall rechts gegen Uhrzeigersinn zum aufmachen und links umgekehrt...!
> 
> event. ein bischen Kriechoel einwirken lassen und spaeter probieren. Es gibt auch lange Maulschluessel mit denen es besser geht
> ciao



Ups, es ging ums aufmachen.....

Aber jetzt müßte es geklappt haben, oder?


----------



## Coffee (17. Januar 2004)

Hi,

noch einfacher ;-)


nach hinten (richtung Hinterrad) gehen beide bedalen auf, nach vorne (richtung Vorderrad) gehen beide Pedalen wieder rein ;-)


coffee


----------



## swiss (17. Januar 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> 000000000000000000Hi,
> 
> noch einfacher ;-)
> 
> ...



  Nein!!!

Pedale:
Nach hinten drehen: Rein
Nach vorne:            Raus

Innenlager(BSA):
Nach vorne: raus
Nach hinten:rein


----------



## Coffee (17. Januar 2004)

swiss_daytona schrieb:
			
		

> Nein!!!
> 
> Pedale:
> Nach hinten drehen: Rein
> ...





Ne ne ne mein lieber,

ich meinte, den schraubenschlüssel (15er) ansetzen an der Pedale und den Schlüssel dann eben nach hinten Richtung Hinterrad drehen.

Du meintest wenn das Gewinde schon locker ist die Kurbel nach vorne drehen!!!


Grüßle coffee


----------



## swiss (17. Januar 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> Ne ne ne mein lieber,
> 
> ich meinte, den schraubenschlüssel (15er) ansetzen an der Pedale und den Schlüssel dann eben nach hinten Richtung Hinterrad drehen.
> 
> ...



Ich meinte(Pedale):

Rein:
-Entweder Achse festhalten und Kurbel rückwarts drehen
oder
-Kurbel nicht bewegen und Schlüssel nach vorne drehen

Sind wir uns einig?


----------



## Coffee (17. Januar 2004)

jupp, jetzt sind wir uns einig. War vorher nur etwas unverständlich von beiden seiten ;-)


grüßle coffee


----------



## Enrgy (17. Januar 2004)

Mein Gott, wann erfinden die endlich eine simple Art die Pedale zu befestigen, Steckverbindung, Keilwelle oder so. Sonst wird über das Thema noch in 100 Jahren diskutiert. Aber ihr habt schon recht, je länger man drüber nachdenkt, desto unsicherer wird man, vor allem, wenn man das nur alle paar Jahre macht! Geht mir doch nicht anders... 


@ coffee

Wie gehts dem Knie, biste schon weiter mit Behandlungsideen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (17. Januar 2004)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> @ coffee
> 
> Wie gehts dem Knie, biste schon weiter mit Behandlungsideen?




also mit meinem Knie ist das so, muss keine OP machen lassen, das es kein Riss oder abriss ist, sondern nur ne gescheite dehnung udn eben diese Knochenquetschung ;-( Schonung ist nun angesagt, damit sich der Knochen schnell erholen kann.

aber ich habe seit 4 - 5 Wochen eh noch ein anderes Gesundheitliches Problem ;-( weswegen ich nächste Woche gleich nochmal in den Kernspinnt muss *heul* Inzwischen gibt es mich quasi fast komplett scheibchenweise.


Grüßle coffee


----------



## bluetoons (17. Januar 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> also mit meinem Knie ist das so, muss keine OP machen lassen, das es kein Riss oder abriss ist, sondern nur ne gescheite dehnung udn eben diese Knochenquetschung ;-( Schonung ist nun angesagt, damit sich der Knochen schnell erholen kann.
> 
> aber ich habe seit 4 - 5 Wochen eh noch ein anderes Gesundheitliches Problem ;-( weswegen ich n?chste Woche gleich nochmal in den Kernspinnt muss *heul* Inzwischen gibt es mich quasi fast komplett scheibchenweise.
> 
> ...


gute Besserung Coffee!!!
was auch immer das ist du KANNST es besiegen... der Geist ist staerker als der Koerper!
ciao


----------



## schokokeks (17. Januar 2004)

Wollt Ihr mich jetzt verwirren oder aufklären? 

Na ich denke ich habs verstanden.


----------



## Coffee (18. Januar 2004)

hi schoki ;-)

na Pedale nun schon gewechselt??


coffee


----------



## chickenway-user (18. Januar 2004)

also ich hab zwei bikes, die haben sich die kurbel geteilt, da lernt man das recht zügig... leider ist mir die kurbel jetzt gebrochen  -->alle bikes machen pause. man dreht einfach immer andersrum wie sich die pedale beim treten drehen (ja, das ist doch mal ne schöne denkaufgabe....) und innenlager ist immer in tretrichtung...

@coffee: gute besserung! da du ja offensichtlich in einem zustand bist, der ähnlich wie der meiner fahrräder nicht zum radeln geeignet ist, magst du mir da nicht mal so nen radl vorbeischicken???


----------

